
State Farm app uses iPhone sensors to grade your driving habits - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/02/state-farm-app-uses-iphone-sensors-to-grade-your-driving-habits/
======
jcampbell1
It is ironic that distractions are by far the biggest cause of collisions, and
State Farm releases an app that is a distraction while driving.

